# Daithi The Wolf: Chapter 1



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 5, 2018)

Warning, this story has NSFW, Yiffing, bad language, dark spice of life elements, and talk of blood and gore.

If you are okay with all of those things then this story is right for you.

www.furaffinity.net: Daithi The Wolf: Chapter 1 by DaithiTheWolf1

This is my back story so enjoy and if you have any suggestions don't be shy.


----------

